# Breckenridge Grand Vacations new resort "Grand Colorado on Peak 8"



## TUGBrian (Jan 24, 2017)

Breckenridge Grand Vacations Unveils its Fourth Resort, the Grand Colorado on Peak 8  


BRECKENRIDGE, CO – January 24, 2017


Award-winning timeshare developer, Breckenridge Grand Vacations (BGV) has officially opened its fourth resort, the Grand Colorado on Peak 8 (GC8). The Grand Colorado debuted on December 17th, launching the first of five scheduled phases.



The first phase of the new resort opened at the base of Peak 8 of the Breckenridge Ski Resort. The Rocky Mountain and Colorado SuperChairs are located next to the resort, offering true slopeside access to one of North America’s top ski resorts. Additionally, the BreckConnect gondola is steps away, taking guests to Peak 7 of the ski resort as well as to downtown Breckenridge.



“My partner Mike Millisor and I are incredibly proud of our new resort and the tremendous effort put forth by all members of the BGV family to open what we believe to be one of the finest ski lodges in all of Colorado. With enormous enthusiasm, the entire BGV family looks forward to hosting guests at GC8. It is truly one of a kind,” said Mike Dudick, CEO of BGV.


On the Grand Colorado’s opening day, BGV celebrated the completion of phase one and its 38 luxury residences with a special reception at the on-site restaurant, Robbie’s Tavern at the Bergenhof. GC8 welcomed owners and guests for first occupancy with a champagne toast and appetizers as they checked into their “home away from home” for the very first time. In addition to the Grand Colorado’s initial wave of completed units, the property also made the following amenities available as part of phase one: a multi-feature indoor/outdoor aquatics center, heated garage parking, around town shuttle service, temporary Front Desk, Concierge services, Activities programs, and conveniently located ski locker rooms. 


A few days later, Robbie’s Tavern at the Bergenhof also opened its doors to the public. Named after the late BGV Owner/Developer, Rob Millisor, and paying tribute to the historical Bergenhof restaurant which once stood on this parcel of land, Robbie’s Tavern offers American comfort food, world-class wines, a robust beer selection and slopeside dining within the heart of Breckenridge’s first and most celebrated base area.


The residences offer mountain-modern aesthetics with unbeatable views of the Breckenridge Ski Resort and the Ten Mile Range, in addition to breathtaking views of downtown Breckenridge, Baldy and Guyot Mountains, and even Keystone Ski Resort in the distance. At the time of completion, the resort will offer 265 residences that are available for purchase in one-week ownership increments. There will also be multiple aquatics areas, private movie theaters, an outdoor ice rink, market, cafe, arcade/game room, lobby bar and the Infinity Spa at the Grand Colorado.


Sales of the new property, which began in December of 2014, have been incredibly strong. The Grand Colorado's sales in December of 2016 totaled $7.1 million, making it the most lucrative December that Breckenridge Grand Vacations has generated in its 33-year history.


About Breckenridge Grand Vacations

Created in 1984, Breckenridge Grand Vacations (BGV) was built by brothers Mike and Rob Millisor and friend Mike Dudick upon the belief that the success of their company would be determined by the positive impact it had on their owners and guests, employees and the community. The developers of the company also embraced the concept that BGV would be the best in sales if they were first and foremost the best in customer service. The company has embraced the Net Promoter methodology company-wide and consistently beats industry averages with its high scores. BGV now creates Grand vacations for nearly 22,000 owners and employs over 500 staff members. For information about sales positions email recruiting@breckgv.com.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 11, 2018)

This resort sounds wonderful. I wonder if they are trading through interval?


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes, they are code GP8 in Interval International.

https://www.intervalworld.com/web/c...ortCode=GP8&parentResortCode=GP8#.WlcCupM-eu4

I have an upcoming exchange for their resort at the ski hill base, Grand Timber Lodge and will be checking them out in March.  Hope there is snow!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 11, 2018)

Iwant2gonow said:


> This resort sounds wonderful. I wonder if they are trading through interval?



It is a very nice resort, comparable in quality with the Hilton and Marriott properties. It has been exchanging for some time in II. Currently they off only Saturday check in/out dates.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 11, 2018)

dougp26364 said:


> It is a very nice resort, comparable in quality with the Hilton and Marriott properties. It has been exchanging for some time in II. Currently they off only Saturday check in/out dates.



It IS beautiful.  We are at Grand Lodge at Peak7 now, and wandered over to look at it yesterday. Grand Lodge at Peak 7 is one of our favorite resorts, and is as nice or nicer than any Marriott or Hilton we’ve stayed in.  Grand Colorado looks to be just as fabulous!
.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 11, 2018)

Deb from NC said:


> It IS beautiful.  We are at Grand Lodge at Peak7 now, and wandered over to look at it yesterday. Grand Lodge at Peak 7 is one of our favorite resorts, and is as nice or nicer than any Marriott or Hilton we’ve stayed in.  Grand Colorado looks to be just as fabulous!
> .


How are the snow conditions right now at Breckenridge?


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 11, 2018)

Iwant2gonow said:


> How are the snow conditions right now at Breckenridge?



It snowed a few inches last night, so hoping they will be very good today.  It’s been good this week, but less snow than usual.....


----------



## Ricci (Jan 12, 2018)

We stayed at Peak 8 for Labor Day week.  The resort is pretty fabulous and staff is exceptionally nice, but there is construction going on.  The gray decor is too drab for my liking ....the units need accent walls for some color.  Over all, I definitely would stay there again.


----------



## JT (Feb 6, 2018)

How is the snow at Breck Now?   We are going spring break so fingers crossed.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 6, 2018)

jtmounce said:


> How is the snow at Breck Now?   We are going spring break so fingers crossed.


It's fine this year, but it hasn't been great.  If you are one that stays on runs it will be perfectly fine; the back country / back bowls are a bit thin.  However, we are coming into our "snowy" season, so it could get better between now and your spring break (don't know when that is).

Kurt


----------



## JT (Feb 6, 2018)

Mar31-April 7


----------



## JT (Mar 26, 2018)

How is snow condition Breckenridge?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2018)

My kids are up there now, so I could ask them about snow conditions. But Breck has a great website you can find with a simple Google search.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 26, 2018)

JT said:


> How is snow condition Breckenridge?


A co-worker was up there last week said the conditions were great.  Don't know if you realize, but March is the snowiest month here in Colorado, so you have the best chance of powder conditions this month.

Kurt


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes, I just left Breckenridge yesterday and we had 8" of fresh powder on Saturday.   It was amazing!  Had several runs of untracked powder on March 24.  The stuff that dreams are made of!  I was telling my kids as we were skiing the runs off Imperial Express, "Right now people are paying thousands of dollars for what we're experiencing".  Truly great heli-skiing experience and we'd already paid for it via our Epic passes.  Got to love that deal.  Already pre-paid our passes for next year.


----------



## JT (Mar 27, 2018)

I am a newbie when it comes to snow conditions...last year was my first year skiing....not sure if runs are "icey" or good powder..or slushy etc.   Also we are going to rent equipment....is there a better place to rent other than place near Grand Colorado...looks like that place $50 per day.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 27, 2018)

I always recommend Alpine Sports in Breckenridge for rentals.  They have three locations in Breck, always have good equipment, and you can get 20% off by reserving online or printing the coupon from their site.  With their coupon, it is only about $32/day for their mid-level ski/boot package.

As for snow conditions, spring skiing often comes with a bit icy in the morning, and can end up being slushy near the base in the afternoons as it warms up.  But you can also have great powder days.  Drink lots of water and be diligent with the sun screen, *even if *it is a cloudy day.  At that elevation, there are 3-4X the UV rays vs. sea level.  Many years ago, I ended up w/ 2nd degree sunburn on my face because I foolishly thought I didn't need sunscreen on a cloudy day.

Have fun!

Kurt


----------



## JT (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

